# fluval FX4 on a 250lt tank



## jeff61 (22 Nov 2016)

although the fluval is rated at 10 x the tank volume would the out flow be too much  against plants - or would it be better to use a smaller say 406 and high flow pumps to achieve the best  turnover around the tank


----------



## three-fingers (29 Nov 2016)

If you think the flow is too much, just add a spray bar, if needed drill extra holes in it and point it against the tank glass.  The flow can also be reduces on the filter anyway.

I always go for the most flow and biggest filter possible, leaves more room for error.  If you are only lightly stocking the tank, a smaller canister filter like the 406 with additional flow pumps would give you the best flow distribution and flexibility (you can always re-adjust the positions of the flow pumps).

If you plan on big fish, for heavily stocking with small ones, you'll want the extra mechanical filtration from the FX4.

Either option is fine, whats best depends on what fish you want to keep.


----------

